# Platinum



## Samlarry (Jun 23, 2017)

This is the Platinum and other metals out of old catilistic converters and I need to find a place to sell it.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2017)

What did you do to get it to that condition?
How many converters did it take to get that?


----------



## Samlarry (Jun 23, 2017)

I would say around 20 converters make 1 qt I soak the cotton that's around the the honey comb in water to break it up then boil it I put small cups in the pot and as the water boils the metal goes up and floats down and lands in the cups empty then stir and repeat


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2017)

I doubt that is platinum. What did you do with the honeycomb?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=8639&p=80839&hilit=mica+catalytic#p80839


http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=6500&p=57586&hilit=mica+catalytic#p57586


----------



## Samlarry (Jun 23, 2017)

Stored in 55 gallon drums what kind of metal is this


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 23, 2017)

Samlarry said:


> Stored in 55 gallon drums what kind of metal is this



It is ceramics, coated with the precious metals.
You are better off selling that to someone than trying to get the metals yourself.
You would do better selling converters whole, as some are worth far more than others.
When de-canned, they will probably pay you the bottom price.
Also you need a large amount to send to a refiner.


----------

